# new Idea ?



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

heres a few new baits probally the last till fall/winter the first two are my favorite drop belly baits both made from poplar both dive to about 4-7ft the next two are something that a little different they both have barrel swivels so when a fish starts jumping and thrashing the rear hooks spin with the fish and the upper hookon the top i just some thing else .hop u guys like feedback wanted thanks jody


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice...Does the hook on top like that alter the action of you lure at all?


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

not at all still has a great wobble.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice designs Jody, those all look like great fish catchers.


----------

